# Post Your Films Here..



## Incogneato (Nov 14, 2007)

why would i post films in the fashion section?


----------



## jimster716 (Feb 11, 2009)

Incogneato said:


> why would i post films in the fashion section?


Cuz a lot of times videos is like watching the circus with all the crazy clowns sporting the latest in steezy outerwear...the only thing missing is a red nose. :laugh: :dunno:


----------



## m_jel (Apr 21, 2009)

skylerhughes said:


> Check mine out and let me know what you think... i will watch yours and give you advice
> 
> 
> YouTube - skylerhughesfilms's Channel


not too sure i want to take advice from someone who can't even put up a post in the proper section


----------

